# Speedlight Flash Diffuser Evolution



## pwp (Jun 13, 2017)

On camera flash is inherently pretty awful, but for some events work there is little choice, so you have to make the best of it. I've tried a few, from homemade bounce cards, Stofen, the long forgotten Gary Fong Whaletail, Gary Fong Lightsphere, an eBay clone Flash Bender and for the past few years have been moderately satisfied with two Jo Demb Flash Diffuser Pro's which are now close to being worn out. http://www.dembflashproducts.com/products/flash-diffuser/ 

The fact is, none of them represent the Holy Grail of on-camera flash diffusers. I've looked at the MagMod MagBounce system and wonder if it is truly better than anything else. The MagMod system looks impressive but gets expensive if you tick the boxes for accessories, particularly as anything I update to is X2 as I'll always be working with two bodies at events. 

I try to keep a lookout for what is on offer, but there's always a chance I've overlooked a miraculous release from some amazingly inventive critter...

-pw


----------



## SecureGSM (Jun 13, 2017)

*Re: Speedlight Flash diffuser progress*

unless you bounce your flash, the following two options do the job nicely, the 16" version makes you look a bit funny due to it's substantial size but produce a softer light than 12" version. round catchlights produced is a valuable bonus.

https://www.amazon.com/Portable-Shooting-Diffuser-Speedlight-Speedlite/dp/B00UIT28FI/ref=pd_sim_421_5?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00UIT28FI&pd_rd_r=CAMAS8DGP66GN5C5DBHD&pd_rd_w=kr7ca&pd_rd_wg=Wvr4O&psc=1&refRID=CAMAS8DGP66GN5C5DBHD


https://www.amazon.com/Neewer-Portable-Shooting-Diffuser-SoftBox/dp/B00UIT24ZM/ref=pd_sim_421_4?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00UIT24ZM&pd_rd_r=7KQ3BJ3W2ZBG6BVM6TA6&pd_rd_w=VhNth&pd_rd_wg=7Wei4&psc=1&refRID=7KQ3BJ3W2ZBG6BVM6TA6


----------



## Besisika (Jun 13, 2017)

*Re: Speedlight Flash diffuser progress*



SecureGSM said:


> unless you bounce your flash, the following two options do the job nicely, the 16" version makes you look a bit funny due to it's substantial size but produce a softer light than 12" version. round catchlights produced is a valuable bonus.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Portable-Shooting-Diffuser-Speedlight-Speedlite/dp/B00UIT28FI/ref=pd_sim_421_5?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00UIT28FI&pd_rd_r=CAMAS8DGP66GN5C5DBHD&pd_rd_w=kr7ca&pd_rd_wg=Wvr4O&psc=1&refRID=CAMAS8DGP66GN5C5DBHD
> 
> ...


I use the 16" and I think it depends on how much you want the photos. After 5min I forget how funny I am. The good thing is that (if you can handle the camera+lens weight) you can use a PC cord and put the flash in your left hand instead of on-camera all the time, or from time to time ask a stranger to hold it for you.
Below is an example using it that way.


Bike and Tatoo 2017-0004 by Alain, on Flickr


----------



## pwp (Jun 13, 2017)

*Re: Speedlight Flash diffuser progress*



SecureGSM said:


> unless you bounce your flash, the following two options do the job nicely, the 16" version makes you look a bit funny due to it's substantial size but produce a softer light than 12" version. round catchlights produced is a valuable bonus.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Portable-Shooting-Diffuser-Speedlight-Speedlite/dp/B00UIT28FI/ref=pd_sim_421_5?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00UIT28FI&pd_rd_r=CAMAS8DGP66GN5C5DBHD&pd_rd_w=kr7ca&pd_rd_wg=Wvr4O&psc=1&refRID=CAMAS8DGP66GN5C5DBHD
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Neewer-Portable-Shooting-Diffuser-SoftBox/dp/B00UIT24ZM/ref=pd_sim_421_4?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00UIT24ZM&pd_rd_r=7KQ3BJ3W2ZBG6BVM6TA6&pd_rd_w=VhNth&pd_rd_wg=7Wei4&psc=1&refRID=7KQ3BJ3W2ZBG6BVM6TA6



That looks interesting, and probably worth owning for more controlled shoots. I can't see it functioning as an ideal accessory for busy, crowded events work though.

-pw


----------



## SecureGSM (Jun 13, 2017)

*Re: Speedlight Flash diffuser progress*

12" (30cm) version is very managable for crowded events and is only x2 the width of 5D Mark III so does not really gets in the way with carefull management.



pwp said:


> That looks interesting, and probably worth owning for more controlled shoots. I can't see it functioning as an ideal accessory for busy, crowded events work though.
> 
> -pw


----------



## pwp (Jun 13, 2017)

*Re: Speedlight Flash diffuser progress*



SecureGSM said:


> 12" (30cm) version is very manageable for crowded events and is only x2 the width of 5D Mark III so does not really gets in the way with careful management.


Right! Definitely worth a try. It looks like it would eat up battery resources pretty quickly unless the internal reflectors are unusually efficient. And cheap enough to take a chance on. How durable do they seem to be, and do they collapse down for transport?

-pw


----------



## SecureGSM (Jun 13, 2017)

*Re: Speedlight Flash diffuser progress*

pwp, you do loose approx. 1 stop of flash power but I found that bouncing the light of the ceiling will also result in similar flash power loss. internal reflectors are similar to the usual internal soft box lining. so yes, efficient enough. the soft box is foldable flat and when colapsed occupies aprox. 5" space.

photos on the following page provide good idea of what the internals of the softbox look like. please note internal silver lining and wide, black rubber band attached to the back wall of the soft box. it helps to hold the flash in place pretty good. photo #3 from the bottom.
please also note 2 vertical stitches located on the back wall of the box . that is how the rubber band attaches to the softbox. photo #3 from the top. the 12" version has identical design but smaller overal dimensions.

https://www.amazon.com/Selens-Universal-Collapsible-Shooting-Speedlight/dp/B01HG8TV12/ref=sr_1_13?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1497344567&sr=1-13&keywords=selens+softbox

and I found even better price and at $6.72 it is a pretty safe bet?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Neewer-12-30cm-Softbox-with-Grey-Balance-Card-for-Canon-Nikon-Neewer-Speedlight-/191727881181



pwp said:


> SecureGSM said:
> 
> 
> > 12" (30cm) version is very manageable for crowded events and is only x2 the width of 5D Mark III so does not really gets in the way with careful management.
> ...


----------



## pwp (Jun 14, 2017)

Appreciate your input SecureGSM. Thank you.

I'd be interested to read viewpoints from any MagMod MagBounce users, and equally hear about new or left field solutions.

-pw


----------



## Jopa (Jun 15, 2017)

Very interesting topic. The Newer modifiers look's like a clone of the old but not forgotten Fstopper's disc https://fstoppers.com/product/fstoppers-flash-disc-portable-light-modifier. The sane price is a big plus.
The MagMod modifier looks kind of small to make a significant impact on light softeness. Most likely same as other similar modifiers it depends on the ceiling, so as long as you have one - it should work. For run and gun outdoors shots, high or non-white ceilings a disc-like solution theoretically should work better.


----------

